
Why Aren't There More Women in Tech? A Tour of Silicon Valley's Leaky Pipeline - sosuke
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2016/12/21/505864391/why-arent-there-more-women-in-tech-a-tour-of-silicon-valleys-leaky-pipeline?sc=17&f=1019&utm_source=iosnewsapp&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=app
======
sosuke
I am intrigued by the mention of MySpace as a gateway to front-end coding. It
makes perfect sense! I started on Geocities myself.

